# Car Enthusiasts! Lets See What You Got!



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

heres my car and ICE setup.....








'02 IS300









THE DARK SIDE..15" woofer in the floor









All Put together









In Dash Pioneer Multimedia/Navi setup (actually have a newer one now)









7" Headrest Monitors


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

and one more


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Dude, thats not right! Id live in my car.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

redog said:


> Dude, thats not right! Id live in my car.


yeah you and all your dogs in a lexus HAHAHAHA


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Max gets to ride in the back everyday


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> Max gets to ride in the back everyday


i mean dave bro.. he does a lot of good things in the community and fosters dogs he'd have to get a bigger model lol


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

we've done buses!


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

ive got hundreds


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

yall got some nice azz rides, wish i still had my 09 ram to post on here but i totaled it last yr.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

My 69' mustang coupe i sold 2 years ago...very sad lol





































sold a couple of months ago










and this is currently what im rolling


----------



## Dave I. (Jun 10, 2009)

Truck and trailer








Raptor








Banshee


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/7011-whats-your-ride-look-like.html


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

My daily driver








My other daily driver when its not raining








my toy








my son's toy


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice rides but Im more into power, raw working power, lets hook axles kinda power...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

OH and speed!!!

my R6










My ZX 636


----------



## SpookyG (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

holy crap what year is that??


----------



## SpookyG (Jul 5, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> holy crap what year is that??


ha ha, it's a 1958 Pontiac Chieftan, i also have a '51 chevy sadan.










my whole family builds and shows cars.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SpookyG said:


> ha ha, it's a 1958 Pontiac Chieftan, i also have a '51 chevy sadan.
> 
> my whole family builds and shows cars.


thats pretty cool you should post some pics of your fam and their cars (if they wouldnt mind of course!)

I'm a sucker for baby blue big bodies with white tops.. My friend had a 69 caddy seville completely restored it would have made any gear head drool


----------



## SpookyG (Jul 5, 2009)

lol, ha ha...well i'm not sure i want everyone seeing what my family looks like...maybe just the cars...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SpookyG said:


> lol, ha ha...well i'm not sure i want everyone seeing what my family looks like...maybe just the cars...


lol yeah i dont know how i'd feel about showing everyone my family, but im sure there's a few people on here that would love to see em!


----------



## SpookyG (Jul 5, 2009)

well you already know my big sister, she "got the ban stick" for cursing or something equally ****...but i just got my dog fathers day weekend and she told me i should check out this site cuz it's a good site for info regardless of it's management...so here i am, bored on a sunday- and it's too hot to go outside. aside from my sister, my family is a bunch of ********...with really cool cars...

my cousin Jimmi and his '32 model a









me and my sister









my sisters car









just for grins, this is a car in my dads back yard...lol









my brother and his truck









my sisters new project car, Lexus LS400- she's going to VIP it after she finishes the Celica turbo upgrade...









Dad









we have a lot more cars, i just don't hvae pics of them on my laptop right now


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

oh wow! that truck is bad!


----------



## SpookyG (Jul 5, 2009)

ha ha, my brother says for $10k it's yours


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SpookyG said:


> ha ha, my brother says for $10k it's yours


lol nice but im ok right now! lol


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

My Suzuki GSXR 600 SRAD project









'95 GT















1


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

> my sisters new project car, Lexus LS400- she's going to VIP it after she finishes the Celica turbo upgrade...


gotta see the VIP LS when its done. I love the VIP style....and Lexi


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

VIP cars are the ish!


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

my ride, extremely dirty- extremely rare Toyota Celica GT2 (everything GT4 except the rear end, literally) 3sgte swap (totally stock in japan) with CT26 turbo, rally spec










**caution!! foul language in the lyrics of the songs in these videos!! (so mute it)**
see her in action:









this is what my friends and i do @ 86 garage


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

PitBullSwagga said:


> my ride, extremely dirty- extremely rare Toyota Celica GT2 (everything GT4 except the rear end, literally) 3sgte swap (totally stock in japan) with CT26 turbo, rally spec


nice... so would that be a JDM turbo? u have to excue me im new to japanese cars. I used to be a VW guy before i got the IS


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah, JDM.....it's all good, i was domestic muscle before this-talk about night and day. at least you started out german, not hillbilly.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's a pic of my bike: '92 gixxer 750


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

not an import guy but that celica is pretty darn sexy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i am lazy this is my post from the whats your ride look like thread

:roll: some of my pics suck i had to scan part of them i killed my old pc 
ok my bike is an 04 R1 and r6 was laura's we sold it she was scared of it
the black truck is an 87 s10 blazer with a few mods 406 b&m r74 2500 stall the rest just for looks 
the white truck is an 02 4.3 5 speed truck (and yes its the same one i got stuck in the mud at the GA over the weekend)


























































]








































 i wish the black still looked that good  freaking tail gate is cracked to hell and i got to paint it again and soon :hammer:

]

i wish the black still looked that good freaking tail gate is cracked to hell and i got to paint it again and soon 
__________________
i am laura's worse half :roll:


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

Andy can i put my M/T on frist ? and on pavement hehe


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

Did i hear VW? haha. 2002, 1.8T vw gti, rave green (very rare ) I thought we had one of these already. 
its ok i'll whore more. ---shane


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

My bad didn't realize there was a car thread. Sorry I'm a newb. I used to have a MKIV GTI. I'll post pics when I'm not usin my iPhone .


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

im post some ol skool pics....

my uncle built this from scratch after the war ended in bosnia back in 96....


















and im currently on FOOT PATROL since the great state of texas took away my driving rights....it was my fault though...










this was our old family car back in the BIH, we sold it for 200 bucks and came to the USA.....what do yall know about the YUGO....roflmao....


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

oh BTW on the first picture the helmet is a WW2 NAZI helmet with a bullet hole in it......we found it in the backyard....


----------



## Mann662 (Jul 2, 2009)

My M3 and Brothers M5


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i wish i could show them guys how to drift i used to have a 89 240 with the trunk set up for drifting i wanted to drift my 87 camaro but it had to much power


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

gxkon said:


> i wish i could show them guys how to drift i used to have a 89 240 with the trunk set up for drifting i wanted to drift my 87 camaro but it had to much power


im curious to know how you set up a 240 trunk for drifting? are you talking 
about when you cut the hatch off and make it into a 240 truck?
i doubt you can have too much power for drifting, the pro's are having 
atleast 500hp to the wheels, and i highly doubt you were anywhere around there.
camaro's would be wayyy to heavy to drift unless you did some custom ish.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

with the suspecion on 80's model camaros the car sways to much goin in to turns and out of them with the power mine had all i do is spin out because i didnt have the money to make the suspncion stiff the 89 240sx came as a hatch back and one with a trunk lid i had the trunk lid one i made it my toy because i got it out or a junk yard for 200 dollars ran like a top jus needed a tire rod and a title camaros r heavy but i seen one on you tube drifting like a champ just didnt have the money for it and if i had the money to hook it up to drift it would of been a monster it didnt have 500 it was 450 out the rear wheels i had built a bad ass 350 for it


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

gxkon said:


> with the suspecion on 80's model camaros the car sways to much goin in to turns and out of them with the power mine had all i do is spin out because i didnt have the money to make the suspncion stiff the 89 240sx came as a hatch back and one with a trunk lid i had the trunk lid one i made it my toy because i got it out or a junk yard for 200 dollars ran like a top jus needed a tire rod and a title camaros r heavy but i seen one on you tube drifting like a champ just didnt have the money for it and if i had the money to hook it up to drift it would of been a monster it didnt have 500 it was 450 out the rear wheels i had built a bad ass 350 for it


i play around in wet parking lots with my 98 camaro, my susps. isnt totally stock and i have alot less body roll now but it loves sliding around in 2cd at 4 grand:woof:

edit: heres how i got rid of the crappy stock all season tires, the easyest way i know how.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

heres my VW. I no longer have it.
















thought i had more pics


----------



## HARTinTN (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, not nearly as fun as many of them here, but it was always one of my favorite cars and I finally bought one when I moved to TN. Paid half what they were asking in the Nashville area. Hopped in it when I left Atlanta to head home after hubby threw a fit, repeatedly telling me to not buy it. Got just south of Chattanooga before it broke down and stranded me on the side of the road. I love it but I should have had it towed back then. 18 months and 12 grand later, and it's still parked in my garage.  I think it was in the shop more than it was on the road. *sob*

2001 Mitsubishi Eclipse GT, 3.0L V6. So much fun to drive........ when it runs.










Gave up when it rolled 200k miles, parked it in the garage until I can get the thing re-wired and replace the alternator. Bought myself a project car for the meantime. I mean, it is summer, right? What better than to be topless?? 

93 Miata


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

MUCH diffrent style to here, we have a bit "rip it up" rotang style here in NZ.
Mazda rotarys for those who didnt get my slang 

My partners s5 rx7


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Nothing fancy here, just a stock 2001 Honda Civic EX with an upgraded sound system. I have Infinity Kappa separates in the front with Infinity Reference 5-1/2's in the back window. In the trunk are two profile amps, one powers the Infinity Kappa separates in the front and the other powers these two, 12" Infinity Kappa dual voice coil subs in the trunk. I also have a 1.2 µF capacitor on the left side of the sub box that you can see in the picture. It sounds really good and yes I installed it all myself with the help of Crutchfield. 



















This is me on my 2002 Honda VTX 1800 beast. It's 800 lbs yet does 12.5 in the 1/4 mile. Poor Harley's can't keep up. :rofl:










This is my son's R1 which is apart in the garage after he went over the handlebars when he locked up the front brake on the freeway just two weeks after returning from Iraq. I rode it home when we bought it for him and it is frickin' SCARY fast!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

SpookyG said:


> ha ha, it's a 1958 Pontiac Chieftan, i also have a '51 chevy sadan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the hot mechanic under the hood come with it? :love2:


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Did the hot mechanic under the hood come with it? :love2:


Pretty sure the mechanic is the owner of the car. I'm impressed you actually used the farad symbol when you were talking about your cap. Instead of a cap I run a 35AH, 950 cranking amp power cell. Supposedly is more powerful then 200 1F caps (don't know how to make the symbol on my iPhone).


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> Pretty sure the mechanic is the owner of the car.


Well she is beautiful anyways. She must be a model. She would look great in Pin-Up type pictures such as nose art on WWII aircraft as she has that Betty Grable look. 



> I'm impressed you actually used the farad symbol when you were talking about your cap.


I studied electrical engineering for a while at a junior college when my son was a baby. 
Capacitors work great but they scare me at times when I have to move the sub box as that cap has enough power to kill you deader than $hit if you grabbed it good.


----------

